# $28.50 Spark Plug!!!!! Crazy!!!



## oh-la-la (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi
I Just took my car to get 60,000 miles service and they said i should change the spark plug which is $28.50 each. Is it truth that they said it is the speacial plug and it's different from other Jap cars??
Any recomendation where can i get it for cheap??
thanks


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

oh-la-la said:


> Hi
> I Just took my car to get 60,000 miles service and they said i should change the spark plug which is $28.50 each. Is it truth that they said it is the speacial plug and it's different from other Jap cars??
> Any recomendation where can i get it for cheap??
> thanks



Check your owners manual and go with the part number that they recommend. Do a search for it on Google and see what you come up with.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

You got it from the dealer, your gonna pay dealer prices


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

do me and the board a favor and do not refer to them as "Jap" cars. my dad is Japanese and i find it personally offensive to see "Jap" and not Japanese. 
thanks.

the plug itself is probably just an iridium plug or a platinum plug and nothing really is special about those except for long service interval times. im sure you can find a cheaper alternative.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AsleepAltima said:


> do me and the board a favor and do not refer to them as "Jap" cars. my dad is Japanese and i find it personally offensive to see "Jap" and not Japanese.
> thanks.
> 
> the plug itself is probably just an iridium plug or a platinum plug and nothing really is special about those except for long service interval times. im sure you can find a cheaper alternative.


I agree... that's considered a racial slur..

That's a little excessive for one plug, even plats... You should be able to get all 6 for around $55


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Working in an Autmotive shop Ive seen us Pay up to $12.50 ea. for plugs... Retail Ive seen up to $26 ea.. And yes it is necessary to use that expensive of a plug... In Newer cars you have to use what the Manufacturer calls for.. Any less and your wasting your money... And Possibly cause performance issues... But instead of 20,000 mi. your getting 60-100,000.. And its not just foreign cars.... Some New Domestics use them also... Imagine $600 for a Dist cap/ rotor for an LT1 motor plus 6hrs. labor.... And we wont get into the plugs/wires... 

Go to a NAPA or Equivelent and get whatever the Manufacturer suggests... Probably an NGK Iridum... It'll be worth it in the long run..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I paid $11 at my dealer!


----------

